# Charter Boats to avoid!



## Harbison

Want to know the Destin boats that support shares/separation? Support of these boats is a support for Walmart. Catch shares...Buy your stamp to keep an ARS or grouper at Walmart. Sector separation...Support these boats is a support for being forced to utilize a for hire vessel instead of your own boat:
TonyDavisAnastasiaDestinFLCapt.Ken BlackmanBack Down 2DestinFLCapt.Gary JarvisBack Down 2DestinFLMickelJasonBack LashDestinFLCapt.TommyCarterBlue Runner 2DestinFLCapt.Eric ThrasherDayBreakDestinFLJeffElderDestin Bay ChartersDestinFLJake SargentDestin PrincessDestinFLCapt.John BrumbleDestinyDestinFLCapt.Tom BanokowitzFinest KindDestinFLCapt.Tommy BrowningFinest KindDestinFLCapt.DannyTimmsFinest KindDestinFLCapt.Steve HauslerFirst LightDestinFLCapt.Joe GriffenFree LanceDestinFLCapt.ChadMottfree lanceDestinFLCapt.JustinDestinFull DrawDestinFLCapt.Charlie MartinFunaticDestinFLCapt.Gregg MarlerGentle WindsDestinFLCapt.Danny BrennanGulf BreezeDestinFLCapt.Mark SteelmanGulfwindsDestinFLCapt.David GatesIndemandDestinFLCapt.JustinGodwinJustin timeDestinFLTimKirbyKirby Properties, Inc.DestinFLCapt.TrowbySebreeM/V She Knows The GameDestinFLCapt.Bobby TaylorMega BiteDestinFLCapt.JasonHallmarkMotherloadDestinFLCapt.Casey GodwinOne of a KindDestinFLJon WilsonOutta LineDestinFLCapt.Brady BowmanPerfect ShotDestinFLCapt.Scott RobsonPhoenix DestinFLCapt.Dennis KendrickScampDestinFLCapt.Stan PhillipsSea WinderDestinFLCapt.StevenLathiSeaprize Inc.; Lucky Lina & Katrina AnnDestinFLCapt.RickHaylesSeascapeDestinFLCapt.DavidWindesSeascapeDestinFLCapt.EdShieldsSilverlinningDestinFLCapt.NickyHarvellSlay Ride #1DestinFLCapt.AndyHollisterSlay Ride #2DestinFLPeterAntosh Jr.Special KDestinFLCapt.Kelly WindesSun RiseDestinFLCapt.ChristianDuplantisSundaze Charters and Slay Ride Professional Guide ServiceDestinFLTomWalkerSure ThingDestinFLCapt.CliffCoxSweet Jody FishingDestinFLCapt.JeffCulbertTop GunDestinFLCapt.RobertHillTwilightDestinFLCapt.Harold LoefflerUn ReelDestinFLCapt.NielFinkleVixen, Shock an YawlDestinFLCapt.ArtwellCliffordDestinFLCapt.Trey WindesOutta LineDestin FLChrisWhiteowner /Perfect ShotDestin FLMikeParkerSilver King

*The rest of the list:*
http://www.thefra.org/stealingfish.htm


----------



## bigrick

Gary Jarvis on the Backdown 2 heads the idiots. Cliff Cox and others are just his tag along butt buddies.


----------



## Harbison

Thanks! This is information we need to know. Bob


----------



## bigrick

Check out Jarvis's girl scout club

http://www.charterfisherman.org/

A front to trick others into his BS


----------



## FenderBender

Cleaned up your list for you...


Tony Davis *Anastasia* DestinFL

Capt.Ken Blackman *Back Down 2* DestinFL

Capt.Gary Jarvis *Back Down 2* DestinFL

Mickel Jason *Back Lash* DestinFL 

Capt.Tommy Carter *Blue Runner 2*DestinFL

Capt.Eric Thrasher *DayBreak* DestinFL 

Jeff Elder *Destin Bay Charters* DestinFL 

Jake Sargent *Destin Princess* DestinFL 

Capt.John Brumble *Destiny* DestinFL

Capt.Tom Banokowitz *Finest Kind* DestinFL

Capt.Steve Hausler *First Light* DestinFL

Capt.Joe Griffen *Free Lance* DestinFL

Capt.JustinDestin *Full Draw* DestinFL

Capt.Charlie Martin *Funatic* DestinFL 

Capt.Gregg Marler *Gentle Winds* DestinFL

Capt.Danny Brennan *Gulf Breeze* DestinFL

Capt.Mark Steelman *Gulfwinds* DestinFL

Capt.David Gates *In demand* DestinFL 

Capt.Justin Godwin *Justin time* DestinFL 

TimKirby *Kirby Properties, Inc*.DestinFL 

Capt.Trowby Sebree M/V *She Knows The Game* DestinFL

Capt.Bobby Taylor *Mega Bite* DestinFL 

Capt.Jason Hallmark *Motherload* DestinFL

Capt.Casey Godwin *One of a Kind* DestinFL

Jon Wilson *Outta Line* DestinFL

Capt.Brady Bowman *Perfect Shot* DestinFL

Capt.Scott Robson *Phoenix* DestinFL 

Capt.Dennis Kendrick *Scamp* DestinFL

Capt.Stan Phillips *Sea Winder* DestinFL

Capt.Rick Hayles *Seascape* DestinFL 

Capt.David Windes *Seascape* DestinFL 

Capt.Ed Shields *Silverlinning* DestinFL

Capt.Nicky Harvell *Slay Ride #1 *DestinFL

Capt.Andy Hollister *Slay Ride #2* DestinFL

Peter Antosh Jr.*Special K* DestinFL

Capt.Kelly Windes *Sun Rise* DestinFL 

Capt.Christian Duplantis *Sundaze* Charters and Slay Ride Professional Guide Service DestinFL 

Tom Walker *Sure Thing* DestinFL

Capt.Cliff Cox *Sweet Jody* Fishing DestinFL 

Capt.Jeff Culbert *Top Gun* DestinFL

Capt.Robert Hill *Twilight* DestinFL

Capt.Harold Loeffler *Un Reel* DestinFL

Capt.Niel Finkle Vixen, *Shock an Yawl* DestinFL

Capt.Artwell Clifford DestinFL 

Capt.Trey Windes *Outta Line* Destin FL 

Mike Parker *Silver King*


----------



## bigrick

He believes that since 95% of americans don't own boats that recreational fisherman should only get 5% of the quota and the rest of the country should be entitled to the 95% they can catch on charter boats.


----------



## Harbison

I have seen this. Sickening!
Check out Jarvis's girl scout club

http://www.charterfisherman.org/

A front to trick others into his BS 

"Cleaned up your list for you" Thank you sir. Don't know why the list posted as it did. That is not how I posted it. Thanks again. This is information we all need to know. Bob


----------



## flukedaddy

Thanks for the info Mr. Bob..... glad to see there are only 2 on the list from Pensacola....Sad state we are in for sure.... the trickle down is Huge...


----------



## bigrick

Instead of charter boats working with us to battle the commercial industry( you know the ones that come back with thousands of pounds of fish and say my 2 snapper are ruining the populations, ect). They are trying to put us in our own catagory. Any idiot can see that if you going out and catching fish for yourself to eat and not to sell that you are a recreational fisherman. Regardless of if you are own a boat you own or someone elses, you are a recreational fisherman. It puts all boat owners at a huge disadvantage to be paying bills to keep a boat up and then on top of that having to buy a quota of fish to catch. It's complete bullshit but if theres a way for the goverment to make money they will fuck us over to do it.


----------



## Harbison

The more information we have , the better decisions we can make.

"It's complete bullshit but if theres a way for the goverment to make money they will fuck us over to do it" *BINGO! *The reason behind shares/separation. 
At least we know the boats to stay away from. The Marina I have been using for over 40 years, Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida, strongly opposes shares/separation. Bob


----------



## billin

*Boats*

One of the captains on that list is now a county commissioner kinda makes you wonder how politically connected the charter boat association will be in the future could be very bad locally if he is able to raise the eyebrows of the state reps we have in the area Destin may become ground Zero for all the sOS mess


----------



## bigrick

ya, it's sad to see a few names on that list. See if I can talk to a some of them about it.


----------



## johnboatjosh

Wow, I saw a lot of familiar Capt. Names and boat names on that list. Didn't realize some of them supported this BS. Thanks for the info. This definitely needs to be spread around more.


----------



## Harbison

County commissioner, wow, that's all we need. People need to know about his background. 

Talk to some of them about it: Please do. That list is old. Hopefully some have come to their senses. 

Spread around more: Absolutely! If they still believe in the privation of our, yes OUR, sport, they should be run out of business. Bob


----------



## WW2

What's funny is that these guys will be the first ones to look to the local community to feel bad for them when they call on hard times. The same community they are trying to screw over.


----------



## bigrick

Ya. Kelly windes and dens kendrick are both some of the nicest guys I've fished with. I wonder how many know exactly what it is they are supporting.


----------



## Chris Phillips

We are ok for a little while! Gulf fishery management decided today to stop work on sector allocation / separation until after the 2013 red snapper stock assessment is completed.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Chris Phillips said:


> We are ok for a little while! Gulf fishery management decided today to stop work on sector allocation / separation until after the 2013 red snapper stock assessment is completed.


Thanks for mentioning that Chris, I just read about it also. We all need to be together to protect our fishing rights, period. This is all bullshit...


----------



## Chris Phillips

We went to the fishery meetings in New Orleans this week. Jarvis, Eller, and their boys were there fighting for what they want...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

That's no surprise, if they can put all of us out of business, and take away everybodies right to catch and keep fish, they will.


----------



## Chris Phillips

I have permits, but sector separation is just a really bad idea...


----------



## Harbison

I am really glad I posted on this forum. You guys are great! Together we can put the Shares/separation groups in their places. We simply cannot allow the privation of our great sport to become a reality. 


This just in: Public outcry at work! 


We are being heard! The will of the American people is an unstoppable force. We will NEVER, that's *NEVER*, allow the privation of our great sport to become a reality. Shares/separation will NOT be shoved down the throats of the American fisherman/woman. Bob Harbison

*latest news from new orleans *

looks like the sector separation scam is coming apart at the seams!

gary jarvis left in a huff and has apparently resigned from the CFA.

the gulf council just tabled sector separation for at least a year, along with any new catch shares.

good new for once!

now we need to DEMAND that the effort/landings data br goundtruthed, as Strelcheck's fairytale numbers need to be shown to be impossible.

capt. thomas j. hilton​


----------



## lastcast

Wanted to bring this up again and also wanted to ask about the thread with the restaurant names that were backing this. Anyone remember it? Thanks.


----------



## MrFish

Darden.


----------



## lastcast

Thanks!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/darden-resturants-134231/


----------



## Realtor

Chris Phillips said:


> I have permits, but sector separation is just a really bad idea...


whats your permits for?


----------



## whome

I just sticky'd this to the top for more exposure....


----------



## Lyin Too

Does Brant Kelley still run a boat in Destin? And is he for or against this?


----------



## Burnt Drag

*I am against this for a number of reasons. 1st. and foremost, there is no FAIR way to do this and all the followers of Jarvis KNOW that. 2nd, this resource does not belong to any group. In fact, it doesn't belong to the government either, but that's the way they treat it. 3. Refer to #1*
*www.aquaventurecharters.com will not drink the Kool-aid. *

*One thing's certain, there are a bunch of commercial fishing people who would LOVE this to come about, that way, they'd have a larger number of people who'd buy their excessive poundage shares and the price would double. I sold the pitiful few pounds that were left when they stole my 200lb permit for $37.50 per pound! Just think what they'd be worth if other charter boats were forced to purchase them.*


----------



## FishFighter92

Wondering if there is anyway that we can teach the tourist about all this. We that have boats and fish won't make a HUGE splash if we can't find a way to give the knowledge to people that are actually fishing these boats. 

Most of them are uneducated and just want to catch their shares, and probably wouldn't really care about what is happening since they only fish once a year or something similar. But there has got to be a way we can educate Bob and Nancy visiting from Georgia, Tennessee, Ohio, Alabama ect. Those are the people that generate revenue for these boats.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Good news on waiting a year....so basically the whole Destin fleet is in on this....wow.


----------



## markw4321

Just to be fair and share the wealth it is more than just Destin charter boats. are supporting the plan. there are 200 plus charter captains from port aransas texas to tampa florida across the gulf states that have voiced their support for it. Many over in orange beach support it. 

and Yes. the gulf council has tabled it for a year, but in the meantime i have heard that each of the 200 plus charter captains that suport the plan ask every person that comes on their boat to sign a petition to support the sector separation plan. when the year of wait time is they hope to slam down 20,000 or so signatures of their charter clients in a petition format in front of the gulf council and say that their customers support the plan for their own quota.


----------



## MrFish

> each of the 200 plus charter captains that suport the plan ask every person that comes on their boat to sign a petition to support the sector separation plan.


Unfortunately, most will sign it because they don't know any better. They'll believe anything the captain says.


----------



## johnf

Harbison said:


> I am really glad I posted on this forum. You guys are great! Together we can put the Shares/separation groups in their places. We simply cannot allow the privation of our great sport to become a reality.
> 
> 
> This just in: Public outcry at work!
> 
> 
> We are being heard! The will of the American people is an unstoppable force. We will NEVER, that's *NEVER*, allow the privation of our great sport to become a reality. Shares/separation will NOT be shoved down the throats of the American fisherman/woman. Bob Harbison
> 
> *latest news from new orleans *
> 
> looks like the sector separation scam is coming apart at the seams!​
> gary jarvis left in a huff and has apparently resigned from the CFA.
> 
> the gulf council just tabled sector separation for at least a year, along with any new catch shares.
> 
> good new for once!
> 
> now we need to DEMAND that the effort/landings data br goundtruthed, as Strelcheck's fairytale numbers need to be shown to be impossible.
> 
> capt. thomas j. hilton​


 
Could you explain the shares thing to someone who's completely uninformed? I come down there every summer and would like to know why NOT to pick a particular charter.


----------



## lastcast

Old but a good read.
http://news.joincca.org/?s=sector+separation
http://www.charterfisherman.org/Res... - 2 Allocation Principles and Guidelines.pdf
http://www.thefra.org/stealingfish.htm


----------



## billin

*jhon F*

basically they are stealing a natural resources and allocating that resources to a select few to ensure they have physical security in the future. To sum it up they are stealing your fish and selling them back to you thats the basic concept.


----------



## Captdroot

*Billin*

:thumbsup: that about sums it up. 

As a small kid, I can remember going into the Ocala *National* Forest each Christmas. My grandfather had a small camp located there. We would enjoy a brisk day in December and saw down our own Christmas tree. It was a family affair, spanning all three generations, scouring the woods, in search of the best tree. 

Kinda like going fishing was, too.


----------



## Burnt Drag

billin said:


> basically they are stealing a natural resources and allocating that resources to a select few to ensure they have physical security in the future. To sum it up they are stealing your fish and selling them back to you thats the basic concept.


That's pretty close. But, another thing this will bring on is the following:

Ring ring: Hello, this is Acme Charters, how may I help you?

Caller: Hi, me and some buddies want to fish March 3rd, can you take us?
Acme: Sure, we're open that day... what do you want to fish for?

Caller: We just want to catch some fish, what's biting at that time.

Acme: Most everything, but if you want to catch Red Snapper we can do that too.... FOR $300.00 MORE.
 I promise, this is coming if they approve this B.S.


----------



## Captdroot

*Burnt drag*

:thumbsup: No doubt, that scenario is guaranteed, throughout the sector. Then project that into 2017 to include AJ's, grouper, and perhaps king mackerel. 

I don't think anyone is allowed to take ANY Christmas trees these days, either. They are still for sale to the highest bidder........ until Christmas Eve. Sometimes, I'm glad I don't have any grand kids. 

But if I did, they would soon learn, grandpa has become a pirate! 

Good luck fellas. I'll help if I can.


----------



## Hook

If Destin fishing is do great why are they always fishing over here and west on their 12 hour trips? Seems like a ton of running time. They need to fish east and south east deep.


----------



## Harbison

Still another question about Destin, Destin home of Pam Dana, our recreational 'representative' on the Gulf Council. Why can they catch red snapper when we can't?


----------



## Bill Me

Burnt Drag said:


> That's pretty close. But, another thing this will bring on is the following:
> 
> Ring ring: Hello, this is Acme Charters, how may I help you?
> 
> Caller: Hi, me and some buddies want to fish March 3rd, can you take us?
> Acme: Sure, we're open that day... what do you want to fish for?
> 
> Caller: We just want to catch some fish, what's biting at that time.
> 
> Acme: Most everything, but if you want to catch Red Snapper we can do that too.... FOR $300.00 MORE.
> I promise, this is coming if they approve this B.S.


 
Try finishing the conversation this way.

Caller: OK, that sounds great. One more question before I give you my credit card number. Do you support Sector Separation?

Acme: Yes, its the greatest thing since the Luoisiana purchase!

Caller: Oh, ok, I'll find someone else to book with. Thanks, Goodbye.


----------



## knot @ Work

It is hard to believe all these charter boats drinkking the kool aid..

I remember back a few years when, before you needed a license for Saltwater fishing, before snapper season.. The sport angler had a say in what went on.

Now we have more regulation more government, things are more screwed up.


----------



## MrFish

> It is hard to believe all these charter boats drinkking the kool aid..


They're not drinking it, they're mixing it.


----------



## Captdroot

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison

Sector Separation: _Do you support Sector Separation? _Acme, YES! _"Oh, ok, I'll find someone else to book with." GOOD choice!_

_"The sport angler had a say in what went on. Now we have more regulations more government, things are more screw up." _Welcome to Lubchenco's Shares/Separation. Welcome to big government. Welcome to big, really BIG business entering our, or what was once our, fishery. Want to catch, and keep, an American red snapper, a gag grouper? No problem! Simply go down to Walmart and *BUY* a tag for the privilege of catching what was once our, now their, fish. Sector Separation, _'the greatest thing since the Louisiana purchase!" _Greatest for whom? Bob H. :cursing:


----------



## Captdroot

:thumbsup: Greatest............. for a _*select*_ few.

Joe Fisherman gets to vote in public elections, but that ain't cuttin it.


----------



## billin

*Bill me*

You have a point Joe blow from La doesn't care yet. Why would they not living here. I assume from your name you are a blue water fisherman ask yourself this what will you do when they implement a tag program for all commercially sold species. If the MS act is working why can you not keep 6 25 lb snappers but you can kill 60 flip flop dolphin you can keep 2 wahoo in Fl and sink the boat with them In LA cause they just don't care?


----------



## rufus1138

this is all very interesting, is there a plan to be able to actually enforce this system? are they going to start setting up check in stations at every boat ramp on the gulf coast, what about people that live on their boats, is the marine patrol going to start stopping me while im sailing around and ask to rummage through my fridge and ask where the tag is for the king fillet that i have waiting for lunch? this seems like more regulation without the ability to make it stick, the marine patrol already has their hands more than full trying to keep people safe on the water and attempting to enforce fishing licesnses. this just isnt going to work, wrong though it may be its just not a workable system.


----------



## a

maybe a couple hundred calls to Red Lobster tonight..saying good bye. might get noticed??


----------



## SHunter

I recall Red Lobster and Olive Garden being involved but weren't there other restaurants? What about seafood distributors? I was at Maria's Seafood today and saw some beautiful red snapper for sale for about 6 buck a pound. We were commenting that the commercial guys do not have much in the way of restrictions on them for size.


----------



## Harbison

The commercial element is governed by what is know as IFQ, not seasons. Each boat has it's own allotment, IFQ. They can use it anytime. $6.00 a pound for ARS is a real bargain' in Tampa it's $19.00.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Bill Me said:


> Try finishing the conversation this way.
> 
> Caller: OK, that sounds great. One more question before I give you my credit card number. Do you support Sector Separation?
> 
> Acme: Yes, its the greatest thing since the Luoisiana purchase!
> 
> Caller: Oh, ok, I'll find someone else to book with. Thanks, Goodbye.


Please remember, I DO NOT SUPPORT SECTOR SEPERATION! I do not, I do not. I've seen already the evils of this beast. I want no part of it. I've said it in these NMFS meetings that there's NO FAIR WAY to divide the pie, and NMFS charges forward with this trechery.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Ok so everyone subscribed to this thread saw what was posted by fishingmagician before it was deleted...what a toolbag. Better yet, why in the world was the comment deleted.....maybe it was a second account for old Gary? Hey fishing magician, looks like the "best charter boats in Destin" are in on the catch share action, maybe you need to do a little research before you go spewing nonsense out your rectum. If anyone missed his comment, I have it saved hit me up I will pm it to you.


----------



## whome

I missed it and don't see where it was deleted by any of the mods...shoot it to me in PM


----------



## Downtime2

I deleted the crap.


----------



## Bill Me

sniperpeeps said:


> Ok so everyone subscribed to this thread saw what was posted by fishingmagician before it was deleted...what a toolbag. Better yet, why in the world was the comment deleted.....maybe it was a second account for old Gary? Hey fishing magician, looks like the "best charter boats in Destin" are in on the catch share action, maybe you need to do a little research before you go spewing nonsense out your rectum. If anyone missed his comment, I have it saved hit me up I will pm it to you.


Post it


----------



## sniperpeeps

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I missed it and don't see where it was deleted by any of the mods...shoot it to me in PM


PM incoming


----------



## MrFish

Dang, I missed it.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Downtime2 said:


> I deleted the crap.


Put it back up or at least provide a summary.


----------



## Downtime2

Didn't save it. PM Sniperpeeps. He has a copy.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Ugh.


----------



## KingCrab

You hit the nail on the head. They can keep fish & sell them, U have to pay them to catch them or pay seafood houses to buy it. What a deal. Sounds like Government at its finest. Its going to get worse.:thumbdown:


----------



## KingCrab

If all fish sold commercially were farmed, We wouldnt have the need for bans & tac's. Im dreaming arent I? If u want to eat it, go catch it or Buy it from farm raised. Problem solved.


----------



## captnasty

*I sure hope you have a good attorney!!*

I own the vixen, and the shocknyall!! and I don't support a damn thing, so publicly I am stating that the slander you have written has caused me the loss of buisness, and mental anguish. AND i AM GOING TO SUE THE PISS OUT OF YOU! NEILL FINKEL, LEARN THE SPELLING. YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE IT ON DOCUMENTS SERVED TO YOU


----------



## aroundthehorn

captnasty said:


> I own the vixen, and the shocknyall!! and I don't support a damn thing, so publicly I am stating that the slander you have written has caused me the loss of buisness, and mental anguish. AND i AM GOING TO SUE THE PISS OUT OF YOU! NEILL FINKEL, LEARN THE SPELLING. YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE IT ON DOCUMENTS SERVED TO YOU



These sector separation and snapper threads are getting O-L-D. O-L-D. O-L-D.

Sue away at somebody, I would love to read about it in the paper.


----------



## FenderBender

For the record, slander is spoken word and libel is written word.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

captnasty said:


> I own the vixen, and the shocknyall!! and I don't support a damn thing, so publicly I am stating that the slander you have written has caused me the loss of buisness, and mental anguish. AND i AM GOING TO SUE THE PISS OUT OF YOU! NEILL FINKEL, LEARN THE SPELLING. YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE IT ON DOCUMENTS SERVED TO YOU


You might want to have that conversation with the person who put you on this list. I'm sure the original poster or the list copied from somewhere and did not put the list together himself. I know the group pushing sector separation at one point proudly published a list of boats and operators because they wanted to show how much "support" there was for sector separation. Might want to ask Gary Jarvis, President of the Destin Charter boat Association, I think they had a similar list at one point. 

Go tell Mr. Jarvis that you think putting his name on this list is "slander" you're planning on pursuing legal action against him......let me know how that turns out. 

Funny how this started as a list of proud supporters, now know body wants their name near it...


----------



## captnasty

*but they were not the one that posted it without verifying , nor did the post it*

under boats to avoid!! stupid, especialy after the angie's list case!!


----------



## Splittine

captnasty said:


> I own the vixen, and the shocknyall!! and I don't support a damn thing, so publicly I am stating that the slander you have written has caused me the loss of buisness, and mental anguish. AND i AM GOING TO SUE THE PISS OUT OF YOU! NEILL FINKEL, LEARN THE SPELLING. YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE IT ON DOCUMENTS SERVED TO YOU


Dang


----------



## JoeyWelch

Ya say "Vixen" & "Shocknyall"???

I'm a member on a couple more forums that I'll throw your name up on.

Were gonna make you famous.


----------



## JoeyWelch

No thanks necessary.


----------



## flukedaddy

Hey! Homie Dont pla DAT!


----------



## Captdroot

*Whats in a name*

Ever consider "Capt Nasty" that perhaps your name might not be affecting you business in a positive light? 

Who wants to fish with someone who calls himself "Capt Nasty"? Don't take it so personal, your not the only fella getting out of the business. Perhaps your attorney will make it a class action law suit and represent all of us going out of the fishing business.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I'm thinking total troll here guys.......surely he isn't serious.....I mean come one, Angie's list case....hunh?


----------



## flukedaddy

Good point Peeps. I think you would get papers first. lol.


----------



## JoeyWelch

sniperpeeps said:


> I'm thinking total troll here guys.......surely he isn't serious.....I mean come one, Angie's list case....hunh?


 
Yep, Me too Peeps. I just couldn't resist.:no:


----------



## Matt Mcleod

captnasty said:


> under boats to avoid!! stupid, especialy after the angie's list case!!


You're right! I can now see that you have a solid case for "slander".......What a fool I was before. Better give your lawyer a deposit quick, don't want to miss out on this financial windfall!


----------



## FenderBender

captnasty said:


> I own the vixen, and the shocknyall!! and I don't support a damn thing, so publicly I am stating that the slander you have written has caused me the loss of buisness, and mental anguish. AND i AM GOING TO SUE THE PISS OUT OF YOU! NEILL FINKEL, LEARN THE SPELLING. YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE IT ON DOCUMENTS SERVED TO YOU












http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Neill_Finkel_4612878/

And this is why you don't put your real name on a public forum and threaten litigation, wow. Read the comments under the arrest report, captnasty seems like a well known fellow in okaloosa county!


----------



## flukedaddy

^^^^^Dang thats some harsh stuff, and the comments to boot


----------



## MrFish

Yeah, those comments would be worse for business than anything we could say.


----------



## Splittine

Be careful putting a Capt mug shot on here. You might get jumped on and told you have bad taste.


----------



## Downtime2

God! Read the comments about this feller in that report.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Be careful putting a Capt mug shot on here. You might get jumped on and told you have bad taste. 

Even "Capt. Nasty"???????:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Captdroot

*cyber space*

Ah, a morning cup of coffee and reading this. Looks like a great Tues morning! The sun is even shinning for the first time in days. 

Yep, his whole charter boat debacle is everybody's fault, not his. I always try to take my grandkids fishing with someone involved in illegal drugs. Hell, I bet I could get a discount, maybe trade my medicine cabinet for a half day trip!

Wonder if this fella is also suing the folks at Gulf Fisheries Council? Perhaps they have wronged _him_, too. 

Yes, I just love to discover another turd floating in toilet bowl. It's gonna be great morning!


----------



## Fish-Addict

I was planning a trip to FWB this spring. I wanted to do some fishing but this is very discouraging... does anyone know a guide or charter that is reliable and not is support of Catch Shares?
PM me.. I am a retired E7 From Eglin..


----------



## Hook

Drive to Pensacola beach or Orange Beach for a better trip


----------



## helo_hunter

Didn't see the Florida Girl on the list - head boat but had a good time on her - dating myself - last time I was on her was back in 2003 or 2004. She is in Destin.

Lots of good charters over here in the Pensacola area...


----------



## billin

*Destin*

Actually there are more than a couple of boats in Destin that don't support SOS just check the list and enjoy your trip Destin


----------



## Harbison

Would like to see a list of the charters who do not support SOS!


----------



## rufus1138

might be depressing harbison....


----------



## Harbison

Are you saying most do support shares/separation? Those that don't deserve our support!


----------



## Burnt Drag

I don't support it, I never have. In a way, the authorities have un-wittingly pitted us against the private recs. By Florida going "non-complient", and having a 44 day season, charter boats with federal reef permits won't be able to enjoy the additional 17 days. If you have a federal reef permit, you must abide strictly to federal rules. See, they've successfully divided us. www.aquaventurecharters.com


----------



## Harbison

Sir, I commend you for not supporting shares/separation. I am 100% recreational, however, in no way do I support those with reef permits not being able to fish Florida waters because federal waters are closed. Looks like this is a deliberate attempt by the feds to divide & conquer. Bob


----------



## Burnt Drag

Thanks Bob. I'm not so greedy that I want a share of something that never "belonged" to me. I'm only a user. Really, my operation is a platform for those who choose not to own a boat, but desire to be able to fish recreationally. I carry visitors to the area as well as many locals. Some of my most enthusiastic customers are dis-abled and can't navigate a vessel, but they dang sure know how to work a fishing rod.


----------



## whome

Burnt Drag said:


> Thanks Bob. I'm not so greedy that I want a share of something that never "belonged" to me. I'm only a user. Really, my operation is a platform for those who choose not to own a boat, but desire to be able to fish recreationally. I carry visitors to the area as well as many locals. Some of my most enthusiastic customers are dis-abled and can't navigate a vessel, but they dang sure know how to work a fishing rod.


:thumbsup:


----------



## rufus1138

i wasnt trying to be that negative harbison...sorry times have just put me in a sour mood with our current administration, i find myself trying to avoid negative surprises by starting from negative and finding the positive.

burnt drag its good to hear of atleast one that isnt like the rest, i have the utmost respect for people who can maintain the moral high ground while successfully running a buisness, that seems all too rare now-a-days.


----------



## Harbison

Capt. Pinney, you sir are one of the good guys. Your clients deserve to be able to fish whenever either State or Federal waters are open. 
rufus: The current administration has put many of us in a very '_sour mood'!_ I too try to avoid being negative. "_moral high ground" _today, more than ever, deserves our utmost respect. Hopefully things will change with the resignation of Lubchenco. In addition, the appointment of Mister Doug Gregory to the Gulf Council should be a step in the right direction. I know very little about Mister Gregory, but what I hear sounds good.


----------



## Captdroot

*burnt drag*

I've been away from some of this thread. It's nice to see Burnt Drag is, as I've seen before, taking the high road. Helluva quote there, "Something that never belonged to me"! Way to too many folks are just trying to save their finiancial ass, regardless of who they are "Stealing from". 

_*Hats off to all the "straight up"fellas on this forum.*_ The govt is not playing straight with many folks these days...... not playing straight about a darn thing. At 62, these seem to be most dishonest times that I have ever seen. It begins at the top and now seems to be at almost every level in our society. 

Damn all of these folks living by, "If I don't do it, someone else will". That is simply immoral behavior....... no matter how you rationalize it. There are always no-good bastards, but that is no excuse to join them. When things get worse and someone is coming to steal your stuff, that is likely what they will be thinking. I'll help anybody that I can, but don't come planing on stealing!


----------



## CatHunter

I say we shut down all sea food restaurants across America, just get rid of them. That's what our country is all about these days anyhow. Everybody trying to kill the next guy’s job for the sake of his own job. I have seen this across the board, from the saltwater world way inland to the catfish community. One man pushed to far by his on government, pushed to the point another must suffer for his anguish.

Everywhere I look I see jobs fading away, grown men pointing fingers blaming everybody else for the rising restrictions, regulations, rising cost of everything, and yet the only solution is more rules and regulations. 

I’ve seen many charter boats and commercial boats go belly up last year. I watched commercial fisherman jump ships and start running charters, while charter captains are strapping on electric deck reels commercial fishing. 
Seems both parties play ball on both sides of the field. 


This is my perspective from a Recreational/Charter/and commercial fisherman’s experience. It was just a matter of time before charter turned on charter, just like commercial is turning against commercial. IFQ under the table deals are cutting throats of hard working fisherman cutting pay checks in half while expenses are doubling.

Just ban it all, point the figure at the next guy, just keep looking for the cure not the cause, after all our Commander and Chief has taught us to do this.


----------



## nmarshman67

*Hotel, Motel, Holiday INN*

My buddy and I are taking a fishing trip this weekend, and we are coming from tallahassee and looking for a motel or hotel that is the best bang for the buck in Destin and not going to break the bank for a couple hours of sleep?:yawn:


----------



## ag_03_aj

Is there a similar list for around the keys? I am taking a trip with my family at the end of July and would like to schedule a trip. TIA


----------



## aroundthehorn

bigrick said:


> Gary Jarvis on the Backdown 2 heads the idiots. Cliff Cox and others are just his tag along butt buddies.


I know this is an old thread, but who in the world would pay the prices that Jarvis charges? Just absurd.


----------



## Chapman5011

bigrick said:


> Instead of charter boats working with us to battle the commercial industry( you know the ones that come back with thousands of pounds of fish and say my 2 snapper are ruining the populations, ect). They are trying to put us in our own catagory. Any idiot can see that if you going out and catching fish for yourself to eat and not to sell that you are a recreational fisherman. Regardless of if you are own a boat you own or someone elses, you are a recreational fisherman. It puts all boat owners at a huge disadvantage to be paying bills to keep a boat up and then on top of that having to buy a quota of fish to catch. It's complete bullshit but if theres a way for the goverment to make money they will fuck us over to do it.


Damn government..... Please don't get me started. I really try hard now not to keep bashing the government on here. I try really hard. But these idiots that run this country are absolutely the worst thing for this country. They are only out for themselves and not what's right. Now they are trying to screw up my fishing. And that will piss me off even more. 
Damn government


----------



## Harbison

*No shares/separation*

:furious: 
I started this thread to let people know the boats that support shares/separation, or, more appropriately, paid fishing; fishing for the rich. I listed the Destin boats, and noted a link to 'The rest of the list' covering all of Florida. For some unknown reason that link has disappeared. 
"They are only out for themselves and not what's right. Now they are trying to screw up my fishing"
They, those who support shares/separation, will not, ''_screw up my fishing" _as long as we are willing to march down to our friendly Walmart and pay, pay, and pay again for the privilege of catching the governments fish. NOAA is staffed with EDF & Pew people, catch share people! And then there is Walmart. The Walton Foundation, better known as Walmart, has donated over $30,000,000 earmarked for the promotion of catch shares. Good old Walmart's profits from selling us back our fish is predicted to be in the billions. 
Want to keep what you catch? No problem! After all, Walmart 'Sells Fish Tags!'

The catch shares people get all pushed out of shape whenever I run that picture. Too bad!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

aroundthehorn said:


> I know this is an old thread, but who in the world would pay the prices that Jarvis charges? Just absurd.



I don't know, maybe because he's got one of the best Charter Businesses in Destin, and crushes the fish about every time he goes out. Just a hunch.


----------



## Harbison

To support him is to support catch shares!


----------



## WisconsinFisherman

So, it looks like pretty much avoid ALL Charter fishing then eh? If thats the case how is someone from out of state supposed to get out on the gulf or around other locations to fish when they dont have their own boat or not one large enough to use safely in the gulf? ALL charters cost money. They ALL charge an arm and a leg for even 4 hrs of fishing. Are there any that will take 3 guys for 8 hours for less than about $700?? Even that is astounding to pay considering you always have the chance to blow $700 and get no fish for it. I fell into a fortunate situation two years ago with a member here that was VERY friendly and invited my Uncle, Cousin and myself to join them when they went out for the day. Got half day and one engine died so had to limp it back in, They did NOT ask for any payment. We gave them gratitude or "thank you" money to help with fuel and repairs. Also spent the time helping them clean all the fish we caught which for about 4 hrs fishing was quite a few. Had great time and will make contact with them again to see if they'd like some company for a day's worth of fishing. Great guys. Knowledgeable and friendly. So, If anyone thinks they have what us three would be looking for hit me up. Looking for full day (8hrs or 10hrs whatever) of fishing. Would like to get some Kings, Greater AJ's. Red snappers, maybe a shark or so. Mahi Mahi. PM me with your prices and what you have for a boat. Looking at beginning of May, Actually week of May 11-17th or so.


----------



## madfish

WisconsinFisherman said:


> So, it looks like pretty much avoid ALL Charter fishing then eh? If thats the case how is someone from out of state supposed to get out on the gulf or around other locations to fish when they dont have their own boat or not one large enough to use safely in the gulf? ALL charters cost money. They ALL charge an arm and a leg for even 4 hrs of fishing. Are there any that will take 3 guys for 8 hours for less than about $700?? Even that is astounding to pay considering you always have the chance to blow $700 and get no fish for it. I fell into a fortunate situation two years ago with a member here that was VERY friendly and invited my Uncle, Cousin and myself to join them when they went out for the day. Got half day and one engine died so had to limp it back in, They did NOT ask for any payment. We gave them gratitude or "thank you" money to help with fuel and repairs. Also spent the time helping them clean all the fish we caught which for about 4 hrs fishing was quite a few. Had great time and will make contact with them again to see if they'd like some company for a day's worth of fishing. Great guys. Knowledgeable and friendly. So, If anyone thinks they have what us three would be looking for hit me up. Looking for full day (8hrs or 10hrs whatever) of fishing. Would like to get some Kings, Greater AJ's. Red snappers, maybe a shark or so. Mahi Mahi. PM me with your prices and what you have for a boat. Looking at beginning of May, Actually week of May 11-17th or so.


not all charter boats are for this catch share bull crap I own madfish charter in Panama City Florida I do not agree with any of this crap the fish are the peoples fish not the government's fish to sell as they see fit please do not fish on any of the boats that support this catch Share program as you are promoting it yourself if you do!!!! I did not get in this business to get rich I got in this business because I love being on the water it is a big passion of mine to do it and I want to be there every day I live for fishing and We are now having our resource stripped away from us by the United States government and NOAA please check out my website PanamaCityfishingchartermadfishcharter.com and you will see my rates are pretty fairI do this because I want to be on the water not get rich I charge $650 for a 8hr trip for up to 4 people and I cleaned all the fish for you.thanks for your time and I hope you can fish with me in the future you will see we are not all bad some of us just want to do what we love by the way none of the boats in Panama City are participating in this bullcrap program!!!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011

WisconsinFisherman said:


> So, it looks like pretty much avoid ALL Charter fishing then eh? If thats the case how is someone from out of state supposed to get out on the gulf or around other locations to fish when they dont have their own boat or not one large enough to use safely in the gulf? ALL charters cost money. They ALL charge an arm and a leg for even 4 hrs of fishing. Are there any that will take 3 guys for 8 hours for less than about $700?? Even that is astounding to pay considering you always have the chance to blow $700 and get no fish for it. I fell into a fortunate situation two years ago with a member here that was VERY friendly and invited my Uncle, Cousin and myself to join them when they went out for the day. Got half day and one engine died so had to limp it back in, They did NOT ask for any payment. We gave them gratitude or "thank you" money to help with fuel and repairs. Also spent the time helping them clean all the fish we caught which for about 4 hrs fishing was quite a few. Had great time and will make contact with them again to see if they'd like some company for a day's worth of fishing. Great guys. Knowledgeable and friendly. So, If anyone thinks they have what us three would be looking for hit me up. Looking for full day (8hrs or 10hrs whatever) of fishing. Would like to get some Kings, Greater AJ's. Red snappers, maybe a shark or so. Mahi Mahi. PM me with your prices and what you have for a boat. Looking at beginning of May, Actually week of May 11-17th or so.


The owner of the boat does not make all the money. Salt water boats are expensive to run and maintain. Insurance , docking fees, FUEL, TAXES, bait, lures, hooks and weights, rods and reel for everyone on board , hired help, and then hope to be able to pay the boat payment each month. They only really charter a few months out of the year. Then it's hit or miss the rest of the year. And then to hope the come out on top and make a profit .


----------



## Harbison

*Support the good guys!*

:thumbup: 
Making a living on the water is becoming increasingly difficult. Most charter boat operators are far from rich. They struggle just to try & stay on the water; many do not make it. As we have seen, some think the only way out is NOAA's 'catch shares/sector separation.' In reality this attempt to privatize our, yes our, not their, fishery, benefits no one. Operators such as Madfish Charters are to me commended for standing their ground against this EDF, Pew backed attempt to take over our fishery. 
Now, thanks to NOAA, the entire charter boat industry, as well as those of us who own our own boats, face a new threat to our sport, a threat known as the Gulf Headboat Collaborative (GHC). Seventeen Gulf of Mexico headboats have been given exclusive permission to catch & keep both American red snapper, and gag grouper, anytime they so desire. This is catch shares at work. Want more? Support catch shares; be prepared to say good-by to free, open-access, fishing. Say good-by to our sport. 
STOP this insanity by supporting the good guys. Stay away from the boats that support catch shares. Support Madfish Charters & those like him.


----------



## weedline

the regs areall messed up having been a recreational charter and commercial fisherman as a commercial fisherman i had a rs licence yet by law i couldnt keep my personal limit of snapper if i had my commercial allowed pompano and without a snapper permit i cant sell my 2 snapper yet big commercial guys can sell 2000 lbs a trip and can kill them out of season as far as charter fishing i fished with the best captains in destin and on a 6pk boat its hard to make a living these days the regs shut down winter fishing so i get their point why not make it 1 red snapper a day all year the snappers are taking over the reefs now i mean here u can get a limit in 20 mins on a bad day and u dont have to run 2 miles its been that way for years


----------



## james122

Thanks for sharing, it's a great help...


----------



## Harbison

*Time for a change!*

:thumbup: 
Weedline, thanks for your thoughts; you are 100% correct. It's time for a change; a BIG change.


----------



## tbandit

Blah blah.


----------



## Fielro

Well said Weedline


----------



## tbandit

I see the maturity leave is still the same on here.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Edit- Misunderstood the comment I replied to.


----------



## Ozeanjager

If the problem is that 95% of the people can't get snapper then maybe NOAA should allow rec fisherman to sell their catch to fish mongers and solve that issue along with the allocation count accuracy problem.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Pretty funny that Neil Finckle of the Vixen was on this thread. He's a sexual predator and a total asshole. I used to run a big Bertram out of Destin and for some reason, every time I see this guy on the water there was a problem. I hope everyone has learned about this guy by now. He doesn't have any business having kids on the boat with him. These are all the same guys the locals have called "the Destin Mafia" for years.


----------



## tailfisher1979

That is almost the entire list of the Destin Charterboat Association.


----------



## Lyin Too

Is the Orange Beach Charterboat Group for or against this?


----------



## spike

*Snapper*



Lyin Too said:


> Is the Orange Beach Charterboat Group for or against this?


Yes, very much so


----------



## Chapman5011

spike said:


> Yes, very much so


Charter boats are going to look out for their own best interest. The weekend warrior recreational guys have to understand that. That's the way it is.


----------



## spike

Chapman5011 said:


> Charter boats are going to look out for their own best interest. The weekend warrior recreational guys have to understand that. That's the way it is.


Uh, OK :blink:


----------



## aroundthehorn

spike said:


> Uh, OK :blink:


What's your reason for disagreeing with him?


----------



## tailfisher1979

Chapman5011 said:


> Charter boats are going to look out for their own best interest. The weekend warrior recreational guys have to understand that. That's the way it is.


Yeah if we lived in China. Don't want to sound obvious or anything but this is America. That is not the way it is. Some people will always feel entitled to things and this situation is no different. These people are a lot of the problem with this country.


----------



## spike

aroundthehorn said:


> What's your reason for disagreeing with him?


Why do you think I disagreed with him. That is a strange take from my post. His post was just stating the obvious. But hey, no problem...:whistling:


----------



## spike

But, he should have continued his post by saying.

"Rec fishermen are going to lookout for their interest and CFH are just going to have to understand that, and that's just the way it is....


----------



## aroundthehorn

spike said:


> Why do you think I disagreed with him. That is a strange take from my post. His post was just stating the obvious. But hey, no problem...:whistling:


So, noting that his post has a "strange take" isn't disagreeing with him?

Personally, I'm looking forward to the fireworks and meltdowns that this issue will continue to cause.


----------



## Chapman5011

spike said:


> Why do you think I disagreed with him. That is a strange take from my post. His post was just stating the obvious. But hey, no problem...:whistling:


Are you referring to me and my comment. You said yes to someone else's question that was a two sided answer. 
My point is that if the charter boats can sneak their way into being able to take their customers out to catch snapper for more than 11 days, then YES, that is what they are going to do, regardless if the recreational weekend warriors ever get to fish again or not. They have a big boat to pay for and maintenance. They will do what's available to do if they can bring In Revenue doing it. They do not care if we get to fish or not, because we aren't paying the mortgage payment on their boat. The owner is, and the owners will join together and block vote any opportunity to profit off of any new rules. 
Maybe I wasn't clear what I was saying, but I was only answering your question you answered yes to when someone asked if the orange beach charter are for it or against it, and you said yes. 

:whistling:


----------



## spike

Chapman....I agree with you, I was just being silly. That's the problem with a forum, sometimes it's hard to express the intent behind the words.:thumbsup:


----------



## Burnt Drag

Chapman, I'm getting to the point that I'd rather sell my boat and business and get away from this madness. All of my friends are recreational fishermen with small boats. I won't side with Sector Seperation or catch shares b/c I know it's all a money sham. This suit just created the manufactured crisis that they needed to push all CFH into the same small box. 
This Sector seperation business is poision. It will pit captain against captain and captain against pure rec. There will be no end to the problems. It will be just like the Obamacare debachle or worse. 
I was talking to a new captain on the radio Saturday who asked me what I thought. I told him I wasn't entitled to own a piece of a public resource. His answer was that he wanted a piece of the resource for "his" public. LOL... that's the attitude... ME ME ME... I want none of it.


----------



## markw4321

Burnt Drag said:


> Chapman, I'm getting to the point that I'd rather sell my boat and business and get away from this madness. All of my friends are recreational fishermen with small boats. I won't side with Sector Seperation or catch shares b/c I know it's all a money sham. This suit just created the manufactured crisis that they needed to push all CFH into the same small box.
> This Sector seperation business is poision. It will pit captain against captain and captain against pure rec. There will be no end to the problems. It will be just like the Obamacare debachle or worse.
> I was talking to a new captain on the radio Saturday who asked me what I thought. I told him I wasn't entitled to own a piece of a public resource. His answer was that he wanted a piece of the resource for "his" public. LOL... that's the attitude... ME ME ME... I want none of it.


Thank you for your stance on this issue. It means soimething that you continue to stand with recreational fisherman.


----------



## spring_48

We are wanting to book at trip out ...we have 6 people
In our group... Wanting to go May 22 or 23
Destin area . Have never been before so we need a good experience!


----------



## whome

spring_48 said:


> We are wanting to book at trip out ...we have 6 people
> In our group... Wanting to go May 22 or 23
> Destin area . Have never been before so we need a good experience!


Drive to Pensacola Beach and go with Hot Spots! You wont regret it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bayfisher

Spring shoot me a message or check out destinfishtales.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozeanjager

Any one of these guys that supports the pilot program should be boycotted . Any of these guys that are opposed should get extra support.


----------



## Old fish head

I grew up here, and have just come back to the area after being out west for a decade. I had no idea this was going on. I was disappointed to see that a friend of mine that I taught to fish and is now a captain, is on that list. I'm going to have to ask him.... wtf?


----------



## doggfish

FishFighter92 said:


> Wondering if there is anyway that we can teach the tourist about all this. We that have boats and fish won't make a HUGE splash if we can't find a way to give the knowledge to people that are actually fishing these boats.
> 
> Most of them are uneducated and just want to catch their shares, and probably wouldn't really care about what is happening since they only fish once a year or something similar. But there has got to be a way we can educate Bob and Nancy visiting from Georgia, Tennessee, Ohio, Alabama ect. Those are the people that generate revenue for these boats.


well I am from Ky I know now about the boats and restaurants...I stand with you guys

doggfish

your best friend you have never met:thumbsup:


----------



## doggfish

*i was just thinking*

have you thought of getting the bait stores to quit recommending these guys to tourists who want to know about fishing charters? Looks to me you could head these guys off at the pass if they were not sent any unsuspecting recreational fisherman as customers...and if the bait and tackle guys don't play along they can't afford to lose all of you locals to the boats. You regular guys are the ones the spend more bucks in the long run...it's at least something to think about..Not trying to claim to be a expert I just hate seeing a average working guy getting shafted for trying to enjoy the gulf with friends and family for a bunch of money hungry assholes. But you get the bait tackle and restaurants; hotel to quit advertising for these dicks...sooner or later they will feel it. No brochures or recommendations tolerated

Doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## Gscuba

Want to slow them all down, every store and restaurant you frequent, if they sell or serve Red Snapper, tell them you will no longer come there till catching Snapper goes back to recreational fishermen, not a small group of insiders who own commercial permits taking all our fishing away for enriching their pockets.


----------



## minkmaster

Divide and conquer what an original idea?


----------



## bamajdk

*right on about no red snapper at restaurants*



Gscuba said:


> Want to slow them all down, every store and restaurant you frequent, if they sell or serve Red Snapper, tell them you will no longer come there till catching Snapper goes back to recreational fishermen, not a small group of insiders who own commercial permits taking all our fishing away for enriching their pockets.


 
I've been "preaching" this and practicing it for two years in Alabama. Just like any bully, you have to punch them in the mouth, and in this case, their mouth is their wallet. If no one buys it, then they will come around.

Just plain sad to see groups of fishermen divided and attacking each other when the answer is really a single voice tearing down the asinine federal gov't regulations.


----------



## Gator McKlusky

The sweet jody out of Destin is on the exempted red snapper pilot program. They can catch red snapper year round. See it says it on their ad right here. http://sweetjodyfishing.com/ 

Meanwhile the rest of private boat owners sit at the docks when it comes to red snapper fishing.


----------



## ssrs69camaro

Charter boats to avoid???? Every last one of them that vote for Amendment 40!!!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle

Myself and some visiting relatives have been on some of these Destin charter boats in the past --- BUT NEVER, NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## Dive1

Thanks for the list. I have my boat in Shalimar, go out Destin Pass, but I don't support the charter boats. I will share the list. Thanks


----------



## Harbison

Sounds good guys. Please make sure the boats involved know why they are being avoided. Bob H.


----------



## Whompuscat

Great information for a novice, thanks to all that posted need to know information.


----------



## sgraham308

Thanks for the info. I will definitely share the information.


----------



## a

Gator McKlusky said:


> The sweet jody out of Destin is on the exempted red snapper pilot program. They can catch red snapper year round. See it says it on their ad right here. http://sweetjodyfishing.com/
> 
> Meanwhile the rest of private boat owners sit at the docks when it comes to red snapper fishing.


Not to mention they only take CASH!....great way to avoid sales tax:whistling:

HELLO IRS?????? NO irs agents fish?:thumbdown:


----------



## Spear

I don't know if anybody else has said this, but I believe Gary Jarvis owns the Destin restaurants " Jacacudas" and also " Brotulas" . Why any recreational fisherman would eat there I don't know!


----------



## Harbison

If Jarvis does indeed own the mentioned restaurants they should be strictly boycotted by all who fish. 
Captain Mark Hubbard could have joined the Head Boat Collaborate Program when it initiated two years ago. Even though it was good for business, Mark said it was not fair, and bad for fishing; he not only refused to join, but strongly opposed it. In Central Florida the following head boats decided to put profit, red snapper & gag grouper, over ethics; they joined the Program:
Gulfstar...Viking fleet
Queen Fleet
Double Eagle
Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll refused to join:


----------



## dsj1000

*Easy Way to Tell Who Supports Amend.40?*

Red through this article; lots of stuff here. What's the latest on who to avoid? I'm visiting Destin area for next several weeks and want to do my part. I'm planning to go out on a charter one of more times during this trip. Is there an easy way to tell who did?


----------



## dsj1000

After asking my question, I read another thread that apparently answers most of it; here it is for those that might be interested:

Old 01-05-2016, 10:10 PM #5
markw4321
Senior Member
White Marlin

markw4321's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2007
Posts: 3,474
Default
It's over with. CCA lost. charter catch shares coming to the Gulf.



NEW ORLEANS - A federal judge has upheld a new rule allocating separate red snapper quotas for recreational anglers and licensed charter captains.

U.S. District Judge Jane Triche Milazzo ruled Tuesday in a lawsuit brought by a nonprofit group of recreational anglers and three of its 120,000 members. The Coastal Conservation Association said its members would be hurt because anglers could take fewer red snapper.

Milazzo wrote that the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council gave a "rational justification for its decision." She says the record shows that a shorter federal season for private anglers is offset by their ability to go after the fish in state waters, where charter captains cannot work.

The Environmental Defense Fund applauds the ruling.

The Coastal Conservation Association did not immediately return a call for comment.


----------



## CatHunter

Harbison said:


> The more information we have , the better decisions we can make.
> 
> "It's complete bullshit but if theres a way for the goverment to make money they will fuck us over to do it" *BINGO! *The reason behind shares/separation.
> At least we know the boats to stay away from. The Marina I have been using for over 40 years, Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida, strongly opposes shares/separation. Bob


They reason these names are up here is for battle over profits. Everything is about profits.

No matter if you Charter or commercial if you kill fish for profits you fall into a giant barrel of the same class of fishermen regardless of anyone's agenda.

I Charter, Guide and commercial fish as well as fish recreational I see the entire field from where I sit. What bothers me more than anything is entire fleets of kill boats killing everything that eats a hook, if it were up to the public not a single fish would be left.


----------



## CatHunter

You guys keep all that battling and slaughtering in the Gulf and leave my Rivers be. As of right now Im the only catfish guide in the south. I run no kill boards and have a strict policy on any fish over 20 pounds be released for tomorrow. 

I sit and watch first hand as the Gulf is being destroyed. Hell for 13 years iv helped with the slaughter, Cobia, flounder, groupers, and many other fish are so far and few its ridiculous while everyone plays the blame game like grade schoolers. If saltwater guys would play just a little conservation we wouldn't be battling over the remaining scraps of fish. Red Snapper is about the last viable fishery left, now its a battle to finish it off as well.


----------



## dsj1000

Thanks CatHunter. Really appreciate your input.


----------



## 301bLLC

a said:


> Not to mention they only take CASH!....great way to avoid INCOME tax and credit card fees. :whistling:
> 
> HELLO IRS?????? NO irs agents fish?:thumbdown:



^fixed


----------



## Burnt Drag

I've read that pure rec. fishermen will get 6-9 days of fishing for Red Snappers in Federal waters this year. This is b/c of the Sector Seperation that I and a very few charter operators opposed. The very short season for pure rec. fishermen is partially due to Sector Seperation, but it's also b/c FL, AL,TX, and likely MS all went non-complient in State waters. We need fresh leadership in the Whitehouse and I believe that supporting Donald Trump would go a long way tward shaking some of the bad apples out of the NMFS. He's the only candidate that isn't already bought and paid for.


----------



## Capt.Tom

Burnt Drag said:


> I've read that pure rec. fishermen will get 6-9 days of fishing for Red Snappers in Federal waters this year. This is b/c of the Sector Seperation that I and a very few charter operators opposed. The very short season for pure rec. fishermen is partially due to Sector Seperation, but it's also b/c FL, AL,TX, and likely MS all went non-complient in State waters. We need fresh leadership in the Whitehouse and I believe that supporting Donald Trump would go a long way tward shaking some of the bad apples out of the NMFS. He's the only candidate that isn't already bought and paid for.



So since your all opposed and all. You going to continue to fish in Federal waters after June 11 or stick to your guns and oppose Sector Separation and not keep red snapper? Just like to know where your real stance is. No one likes a hypocrite ya know.


----------



## Harbison

:thumbdown:
Charter/head boat fishing is a very competitive business. If the majority, due to Amendment 40 - Sector Separation, are fishing ARS for 46 days there is a clear choice...join in or possibly go out of business. NOAA has put the Federally permitted for hire boats in this position. 
For the record...the Marina I have personally been fishing with for 40+ years, Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida, strongly opposes Sector Separation. Regardless, competition dictates that said Marina, as well as most others, must fish ARS for 46 days. 
The hypocrisy is not with the federally permitted boats, but with NOAA. The same NOAA that is controlled by the EDF.


----------



## Capt.Tom

The private rec originally lost 3 days to sector Seperation. That's it 3 days, now that they were given 2 additional days they have lost 1 day this year to Sector Seperation. That's it!!! But it gives the recreational anglers 46 days that fish on charter boats.


----------



## MrFish

Capt.Tom said:


> The private rec originally lost 3 days to sector Seperation. That's it 3 days, now that they were given 2 additional days they have lost 1 day this year to Sector Seperation. That's it!!! But it gives the recreational anglers 46 days that fish on charter boats.


Recreational should have the same number of days, period. Shouldn't matter if you fish from your own boat, charter boat, pier, etc. Stop acting like you're there for the man who can't afford a boat. You sound like Hillary. Talking about helping folks, while lining your pockets.


----------



## Capt.Tom

Sure, as soon as they start letting charter boats fish your state seasons again we could agree. Till then sector Seperation evens things out. Remember 2 years ago when we had 9 days and the private rec could fish 80 in state waters? I DO!! So you want to make things all equal try starting there first, till then nothing will get changed.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Is this really the place to beat this horse skeleton???

This thread was originally a place to list Charter boats to avoid (mainly due to support for sector seperation) but now it is totally useless. It is 17 pages of people whining about who has gotten the raw deal. YOU ALL HAVE! And so did I!

If at some point I go through all of this crap and compile a list of boats and the reason beside them, can we make a new sticky (and lock it)? And then un-sticky this worthless thread and let it die like the horse did.

DAMN!


----------



## Capt.Tom

I'm with ya, heck all the boats listed are running double trips everyday all summer so I don't think the thread worked its magic like yall hoped it would.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Capt.Tom said:


> I'm with ya, heck all the boats listed are running double trips everyday all summer so I don't think the thread worked its magic like yall hoped it would.


Sure it did. Since all of this sector separation crap. Neither I, nor anyone that I know has taken a charter trip. At all. I used to take one about every two years and I know guys that took several a year. That business is gone for you guys... Forever. If everyone that I know has stopped chartering, I'll bet many thousands of others have as well...

I personally dont see why all of you charter guys whine about the snapper. If you were a capn that was worth a damn, you could put your customers on plenty of other species. I dont even snapper fish. I caught a few this past week for the first time in 5 or 6 years (except one on a freeline last year). We talget other species and seem to fish just fine.

With that being said, I'm off the subject. This is not what this thread is about... It's about boycotting charters... And it is working just fine or you guys wouldn't be whining.  And if you were so swamped with double booked days, you wouldn't be posting on this forum a 4:53 in the afternoon. You would be using the next three hours of daylight on the water with customers, or cleaning all of those fish that you caught.


----------



## Capt.Tom

NoMoSurf said:


> Sure it did. Since all of this sector separation crap. Neither I, nor anyone that I know has taken a charter trip. At all. I used to take one about every two years and I know guys that took several a year. That business is gone for you guys... Forever. If everyone that I know has stopped chartering, I'll bet many thousands of others have as well...
> 
> I personally dont see why all of you charter guys whine about the snapper. If you were a capn that was worth a damn, you could put your customers on plenty of other species. I dont even snapper fish. I caught a few this past week for the first time in 5 or 6 years (except one on a freeline last year). We talget other species and seem to fish just fine.
> 
> With that being said, I'm off the subject. This is not what this thread is about... It's about boycotting charters... And it is working just fine or you guys wouldn't be whining.  And if you were so swamped with double booked days, you wouldn't be posting on this forum a 4:53 in the afternoon. You would be using the next three hours of daylight on the water with customers, or cleaning all of those fish that you caught.


The Charter Boat industry is about twice as strong business wise that it was just 2 years ago. Charter Permits have tripled in price. People that have "Boycotted" the charter industry have been replaced with better customers, simple as that. Customers that will pay more to catch less. The day of the GARBONE is finally over thank ya. Jesus.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Capt.Tom said:


> The Charter Boat industry is about twice as strong business wise that it was just 2 years ago. Charter Permits have tripled in price. People that have "Boycotted" the charter industry have been replaced with better customers, simple as that. Customers that will pay more to catch less. The day of the GARBONE is finally over thank ya. Jesus.


Yay you!!! :thumbup: Then why are you here whining?


----------



## Dufrsp31

NoMoSurf said:


> Yay you!!! :thumbup: Then why are you here whining?


He is here because he has been banned from other forums.


----------



## Tom Hilton

Capt.Tom said:


> The Charter Boat industry is about twice as strong business wise that it was just 2 years ago. Charter Permits have tripled in price. People that have "Boycotted" the charter industry have been replaced with better customers, simple as that. Customers that will pay more to catch less. The day of the GARBONE is finally over thank ya. Jesus.


Of course an industry is stronger after it has been gifted a public trust resource STOLEN from the Gulf recreational fishermen - the Gulf Council gave the for-hire sector about double what they should have based on bogus data going back to 1986! It's a house of cards that is going to fall.


----------



## SurfRidr

Capt. Tom.... how about posting your Charter business in your sig? If you stand by your stance, of course. 

I'm a guy who will take a charter from time to time. I'd like to know who you are.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Capt. Tom Ard; Fairwater II; Zekes; Orange Beach


----------



## George A

*Its hard to find a great guide online*

Hey guys, I'm a college student at Indiana University in a business competition who is passionate about improving the search for great fishing captains. I want to make sure anglers always have great experience out on the water. I've been doing research with buddies up here and in FL, but am looking for more feedback about how anglers search for captains/charters from the greater group of Florida fishers. If you want to help out, the Google Form survey below asks 6 questions about how anglers search online. I promise it's not a scam, just a college student looking to learn. 

-George 
http://goo.gl/Ff59sk


----------



## Realtor

George A said:


> Hey guys, I'm a college student at Indiana University in a business competition who is passionate about improving the search for great fishing captains. I want to make sure anglers always have great experience out on the water. I've been doing research with buddies up here and in FL, but am looking for more feedback about how anglers search for captains/charters from the greater group of Florida fishers. If you want to help out, the Google Form survey below asks 6 questions about how anglers search online. I promise it's not a scam, just a college student looking to learn.
> 
> -George
> http://goo.gl/Ff59sk



Really? I get several call a week asking me if I want someone to advertise my Charter business for me. They all get mad when I tell them I am as busy as I can handle..... what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## George A

Hi Jim, I'm glad you're doing well. I just want to see anglers interested in fishing with a guide/captain have more information before they make a booking unlike some of the booking sites out there that are focused on just helping people find a trip with a captain, instead of helping anglers find a great trip they're confident about booking, with a captain they're excited to meet and learn from. I also want to help out captains who don't want to jump through all the hoops of advertising their business on google, or spend a lot of time managing their schedule and talking on the phone, and just want to share their passion for fishing with people who want to learn, while scaling their guiding/charter business if they want along the way. I always like to bounce ideas around and learn from other's experiences, please don't hesitate to PM me and we can exchange numbers.


----------



## ldw

Jarvis has a little dinghy.


----------



## H2OMARK

George A said:


> Hey guys, I'm a college student at Indiana University in a business competition who is passionate about improving the search for great fishing captains. I want to make sure anglers always have great experience out on the water. I've been doing research with buddies up here and in FL, but am looking for more feedback about how anglers search for captains/charters from the greater group of Florida fishers. If you want to help out, the Google Form survey below asks 6 questions about how anglers search online. I promise it's not a scam, just a college student looking to learn.
> 
> -George
> http://goo.gl/Ff59sk


Hoosier alum of '84 here, welcome aboard


----------



## MrFish

captnasty said:


> I own the vixen, and the shocknyall!! and I don't support a damn thing, so publicly I am stating that the slander you have written has caused me the loss of buisness, and mental anguish. AND i AM GOING TO SUE THE PISS OUT OF YOU! NEILL FINKEL, LEARN THE SPELLING. YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE IT ON DOCUMENTS SERVED TO YOU


Anyone ever receive any correspondence from Neill Finkel?


----------



## Harbison

Anyone who uses that kind of language on a public forum should be banned for life, and deserves to have NO business at all.


----------



## H2OMARK

Thanks for bringing this thread up guys. I've been looking for this list!


----------



## Whompuscat

Thanks to all that share good information to those of us that don't know sometimes.


----------



## Harbison

Always good to know who supports Shares/Separation.


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> Anyone ever receive any correspondence from Neill Finkel?


I didn't but all the capital letters really scared the shit outa me.


----------



## Wiley

Now we have more regulation more government, things are more screwed up.
I remember back a few years when, before you needed a license for Saltwater fishing, before snapper season.. The sport angler had a say in what went on.


----------



## Notharctus34

I see the maturity leave is still the same on here.


----------



## H2OMARK

Notharctus34 said:


> I see the maturity leave is still the same on here.



kalifornia, hmphh.


----------



## Ulmus49

My buddy and I are taking a fishing trip this weekend, and we are coming from tallahassee and looking for a motel or hotel that is the best bang for the buck in Destin and not going to break the bank for a couple hours of sleep?:001_huh:


----------



## H2OMARK

Ulmus49 said:


> My buddy and I are taking a fishing trip this weekend, and we are coming from tallahassee and looking for a motel or hotel that is the best bang for the buck in Destin and not going to break the bank for a couple hours of sleep?:001_huh:



Where are you going out from? Would make it easier to give you some leads.


----------



## Alcyone

My buddy and I are taking a fishing trip this weekend, and we are coming from tallahassee and looking for a motel or hotel that is the best bang for the buck in Destin and not going to break the bank for a couple hours of sleep?


----------



## JoeyWelch

Notharctus34 said:


> I see the maturity leave is still the same on here.


Why do you have a gay dude sitting in a car as your Avatar?


----------



## TEAMUS

I didn't read all 20pages of this post. Is there a list of guys we should support? I'll be down in Destin the first week of July and looking to get out fishing for a few hours with my 16yr old son. Preferrably offshore and less expensive. Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## waveshaper2

Sarasota boat passengers held captive by drunken, armed captain; This charter trip pretty much has it all and they even caught their limit of Red Snapper. Gun/shots fired/assault/drunk captain snorting cocaine steering the boat in circles warning his customers he will put a bullet in each of their heads/hostages/first mate trying to negotiating a ceasefire with the captain/911 called/coast guard/police respond/etc/etc. 
https://www.heraldtribune.com/news/...sengers-held-captive-by-drunken-armed-captain


----------



## fla_scout

waveshaper2 said:


> Sarasota boat passengers held captive by drunken, armed captain; This charter trip pretty much has it all and they even caught their limit of Red Snapper. Gun/shots fired/assault/drunk captain snorting cocaine steering the boat in circles warning his customers he will put a bullet in each of their heads/hostages/first mate trying to negotiating a ceasefire with the captain/911 called/coast guard/police respond/etc/etc.
> https://www.heraldtribune.com/news/...sengers-held-captive-by-drunken-armed-captain


Wow that would suck! Someone needs and ass whooping.


----------



## MrFish

fla_scout said:


> Wow that would suck! Someone needs and ass whooping.


Suck? I just booked him.


----------



## stevenattsu

Sounds like a hell of a good trip!!! Turn a 6hr to a 12hr and the captain was more than likely popping some rounds off at some pesky dolphins. I dont see what everyone is bitching about


----------



## MrFish

stevenattsu said:


> Sounds like a hell of a good trip!!! Turn a 6hr to a 12hr and the captain was more than likely popping some rounds off at some pesky dolphins. I dont see what everyone is bitching about


I mean, dude did try and steal a drink from the captain's bucket. Simple rules. BYOB


----------

